# what does e.f.i engines mean



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i was on a website looking at some new valve covers and it said will not fit e.f.i engines wondering what it means and how do I tell if mine is efi or not 


96 f250 5.8 liter


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

are you serious...?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

will not fit e.i.f. "even if forced"

or "electronic fuel injection".

I'm thinking they are not for you...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Too funny.....probably never points or a carburetor


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you serious...c'mon man..


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Your motor even says EFI right on top of it...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

snowplowpro;1780785 said:


> i was on a website looking at some new valve covers and it said will not fit e.f.i engines wondering what it means and how do I tell if mine is efi or not
> 
> 96 f250 5.8 liter


You have an EFI engine, dude.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

is it April 1st already ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow...........Try using Google before you ask a question like that in the future, it's spelled G o o g l e.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+a+EFI+Engine


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

mine don't say on top of the motor it don't say it anywere 

lol my truck is old it don't have anything good on it except heat lol


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

BUFF;1780934 said:


> Wow...........Try using Google before you ask a question like that in the future, it's spelled G o o g l e.


thanks :laughing::laughing:


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

'96 truck should say "5.8 EFI" on the intake. Unless someone swapped it to carbed (unlikely as it requires a transmission swap and tons of wiring mods... I had a carbed '95 bronco), it's an EFI motor.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

OldSchoolPSD;1781254 said:


> '96 truck should say "5.8 EFI" on the intake. Unless someone swapped it to carbed (unlikely as it requires a transmission swap and tons of wiring mods... I had a carbed '95 bronco), it's an EFI motor.


It wore off....


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

It's cast into the intake manifold in letters about 1/4" tall... Doubt it wore off lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

EFI

Every Freaking Idiot...


Must be from NJ, as that's who lives here..














(including myself)


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

There is no way this was a real question. Please sell the truck and stop plowing. Please!


----------

